# EURGH: excessive sweat whilst playing



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2010)

*NOTE* please read what i've put before suggesting stuff i already know on this one!

so this is now bugging me.

there are always a lot of threads on guitar forums about sweaty hands / palms, however my issue is a little more general. it would appear to be that i sweat profusely _everywhere_ when i play guitar as if performing as a guitarist / singer.

a little background:

*health*: studying as a personal trainer. i've been into bodybuilding for many years and am in the gym once every day. i'd say i'm adequately fit and not overweight (here for evidence of this)

*nutrition*: as part of my studies, i'd say i have a very balanced diet and understanding of our nutritional system. i'm aware of the thermogenic effects that caffeine has on the system in relation to sweating, plus i drink a minimum of 1.5 litres of water a day.

*nerves*: working as a signed musician (but as solely a singer) for many years, stagefright has never been a problem for me.

*vocals*: as above, i've been working as a professional singer for years and have trained under the SLS system for about 3/4 years, having previously been trained professionally at a drama school as an operatic bass/baritone. i'm well aversed with warm-ups etc. vocals really aren't a problem here.

*guitar*: whilst i have a pretty good warm up regimen, i'd say guitar is possibly the weakest link in the chain insofar as confidence of ability is concerned.

*solutions*: i'm aware of suggestions such as talcum powder (not happy with the residue it creates), topical alcohol (no thank you), and various anti-perspirants.


i can rehearse at home just on a guitar and even with my band in the rehearsal studio with no problem. it appears to be that as soon as i stand up as if to perform formally, bringing vocals into the equation, i'm soaked. the debut talanas gig last year was a good example where i came off stage bascially wet through and there was an alarming amount of sweat that had transferred onto my guitar.

another example is last night's practice at home, just on my own. sitting down to go over guitar parts: fine. standing up to get more into the performance scenario, using a foot pedal to switch channels and occasionally doing vocals at the same time: my shirt was pretty much sodden and my forehead damp, not to mention my arms & hands.

it's not debilitating, it's also not stopping me playing my parts correctly, it's just unpleasant and rather ungainly.

does anyone else have this?

H


----------



## alex103188 (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't say that it differs between band practice and under hot stage lights for me (which could play a part in the difference maybe?), but I've always sweat a lot more than others myself. I have to wipe my strings down within 2 minutes after playing guitar or else the sweat from my hands will dry and within another hour they'll be dead and toneless. My bandmate/other guitar player gives me shit for it and tells me I have "acidic sweat" hahaha

Some people sweat more than others and especially in your case it seems like it's because you're getting down on stage. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## Lozek (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 20, 2010)

for your hands try those anti-persperant crystals (the weord salt lick looking one lol). for everything else i dont know what to tell you. sounds like its just your body.do you sweat alot when you work out?even if its not a hrad work out?whats your normal body temperature?im kinda the same way but its more when i get mad.i have a body temp of around 97 degrees F.if i get even annoyed, my body heat rises and i begin to sweat lol.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2010)

jymellis said:


> for your hands try those anti-persperant crystals (the weord salt lick looking one lol). for everything else i dont know what to tell you. sounds like its just your body.do you sweat alot when you work out?even if its not a hrad work out?whats your normal body temperature?im kinda the same way but its more when i get mad.i have a body temp of around 97 degrees F.if i get even annoyed, my body heat rises and i begin to sweat lol.



i don't actually sweat anywhere near as much when i work out, and that's a _lot_ more strenuous than playing & singing. it's really weird.

H


----------



## Origin (Apr 20, 2010)

I sweat a shitload man, I feel your pain. Just fucking around on a guitar in my buddy's room I single-handedly made the ROOM humid and shitty. We had to open a window to cool everyone down because of me


----------



## avenger (Apr 20, 2010)

Well usally shows are hot as hell because of all the people in the room/lighting. Maybe just the lights/more humid enviroment causes it.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 22, 2010)

avenger said:


> Well usally shows are hot as hell because of all the people in the room/lighting. Maybe just the lights/more humid enviroment causes it.



not necessarily man, as i said - this is happening even when rehearsing at home.

H


----------



## avenger (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm idk go see a doctor if you really think tis a major problem. Sometimes I pour sweat when I play other times not a drop.


----------

